# Resignation -- HELP



## hi.firan (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi,

I am working in Sharjah Safe-Zone company, it is staffing and outsourcing company and i am outsource on client side. 
I am working here since 6 months, last month i have resign via email due to some personal reason and gave them one month notice period. On that time, my employer said to me that you have to extend notice period until we get a replacement. Now I only have one week left and i don't get any replacement and they are not giving me any response. 
My contract is unlimited and in the contract it is mentioned that i have to pay visa cost if i leave before one year. One month notice period also mentioned in the contract after probation of 6 month. 
Here are my questions:

1. What to do if employer do not response or force to extend the notice period. 
2. Do I need to go to office after serving the notice period.
3. I only have to pay the recruitment expenses, and is there any possibility to pay the penalty which client imposed on my employer because they have contract of one year. 
4. Can I go to ministry if my employer will be forcing me to extend and won't do my final settlement.


Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

They can't force you to do anything not stated in your contract. I would go to the ministry of labor and inquire as to what to do in your situation and what penalties you would face or not face. These are the hardest questions to answer since we almost have to be local lawyers and we're not(or I'm not anyway).
The authorities or a lawyer are the best people to give you information regarding this issue, as they can review your case and contract.


----------

